# ASA foley!!!!



## RJseniorpro (Jan 12, 2009)

yeh, couple days ago.


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

<--- definitely excited. Getting that card in the mail a couple days ago was like buying my tags before deer season opens.


----------



## psehoghunter (Aug 13, 2013)

H\G 5
So ready 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

F/E for me target 12 both days


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

E/F 5

What's the weather supposed to be like? I am flying in and have limited packing space.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

weather is to be good, mid 60's for highs and upper 40's for low's. very little chance of rain but that can always change. might be some wind


----------



## AL Traveler (Nov 27, 2011)

E/F 13 both days. My first ASA.


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

Anybody familiar with that area? I'm trying to find a place to stay,looks like there are some places in Orange Beach. Anybody know how far Orange Beach is from the shoot site?


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Orange Beach,gulf shores, robertsdale, are all in the area about 25 mins from the site...Daphne and Spanish fort are about 30 ish mins away


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks. I got at room at The Courtyard at Craft Farms, didn't look like it was too far from Foley according to the map.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

This will be the first year in Asa that I have or will be missing the first event of the year....


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

tagmaster10 said:


> E/F 5
> 
> What's the weather supposed to be like? I am flying in and have limited packing space.


I'm also E/F 5 Senior Known 45


----------



## pastorjosh (Oct 17, 2014)

F/E target 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josh1974 (May 25, 2014)

H / G Target 10


----------



## col84 (Nov 10, 2009)

I didn't pre register but will be there in open b.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> This will be the first year in Asa that I have or will be missing the first event of the year....


Me too, Tim. Bummed out in a major way.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Me three Tim, also bummed out amongst other things.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Going to be a huge turnout. As of yesterday 964 shooters pre registered.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

AL Traveler said:


> E/F 13 both days. My first ASA.


My first national as well. 

Hoping theres not too much wind.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

We should be far enough off the coast the wind won't be a issue


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

math1963 said:


> I'm also E/F 5 Senior Known 45


Great. See ya there.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Looks like they are getting pounded with rain now.... may be a messy few days until it dries up.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Garceau said:


> Looks like they are getting pounded with rain now.... may be a messy few days until it dries up.


I am in Birmingham now and it has been raining sense I got off of the plane yesterday. The forecast shows the rain ending tomorrow evening. Sunny and light winds for Friday thru Sunday. According to weatherbug anyway.


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

I live 20 mins. north of Foley. It is going to be bad over night but they are calling or all the rain to be out of here by morning. Thursday and on weather looks great. It is always windy down here but in the woods it shouldn't be to bad. All in all it could be a whole lot worse


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Not pre registered but will be on k45 ranges. Look for ONT3D jersey!


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

Anybody been over to the shoot site yet? I'm wondering how wet and muddy it is?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

The pics that people are showing it..don't look that bad....but it is OPEN land...more than any Gainesville shoot ever


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks. Just trying to figure out if I need boots or not. A few years ago at Paris I left them at home and it was knee deep


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I'd bring the boots...today's foot traffic wasn't as big as Saturday will be


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Just showed up. Too late to go to the range. Heard it was very muddy and you needed boots.


----------



## nchunter (Dec 4, 2003)

Are they shooting on eastern or central times?


----------



## col84 (Nov 10, 2009)

I believe it's central


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Central times and yes it's a tad bit muddy


----------



## col84 (Nov 10, 2009)

I shot the sims today and the mud wasn't too bad. Boots aren't a bad idea though


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like the team shoot was pretty up in numbers.

It will be interesting to see the numbers once the classes start shooting.

I think ASA is really on to something. Just hope it doesn't get to the point where the number of shooters over-whelms the ability of ASA to keep everybody happy. How can major sponsors from outside the direct archery community ignore the potential for advertising? Sponsorship?


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Yesterday after the team shoot I heard about 1850 I'm sure there will some filter in on Saturday morning


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

ar1220 said:


> Yesterday after the team shoot I heard about 1850 I'm sure there will some filter in on Saturday morning




On archer facebook....the girls said 1375


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

They have a total around 1910 or so for a major size ....kudos to them


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Total was 1925 shooters. Yes, it was muddy. Yes, the range was set up to challenge everyone's skills, and yes, it was a great shoot. 

One other new twist to the weekend was having all of the known shooters on one range for the team shoot for "known yardage team shoot". I for one like it.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Rumor was ASA was close to closing registration had more people showed up.


----------

